# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  لطفا درباره رشته و دانشگاه کمکم کنید (*ملایر* / *بوعلی سینا همدان* / تبریز / محلات)

## Sleeplife

سلام دوستان

من فعلا «*مکانیک بیوسیستم*» «*دانشگاه تبریز*» روزانه قبول شدم و رفتم ثبت نام ولی به دو دلیل میخوام نرم، اول) خوابگاهش خیلی خیلی افتضاح بود  و  دوم) این رشته زیاد آینده شغلی نداره (درسته که کلا رشته های ریاضی الآن رو هواست، ولی این رشته دیگه نوبره ........ البته میشه خوند و بعدا تغییر رشته داد تو کارشناسی ارشد)
از طرفی چون اصفهان زندگی میکنم، و 800کیلومتر فاصله دارم تا تبریز

دیشب که کارنامه نهایی اومد بیرون دیدم جاهای بهتری هم اوردم


«*مکانیک بیوسیستم*» «*بوعلی سینا همدان*» که 400کیلومتر فاصله دارم و فک کنم محیط بهتری داشته باشه (ولی خب همونطور که گفتم، زیاد رشته جلبی نیست)«*مهندسی برق*» «*دانشگاه ملایر*» رشتش که خیلی بهتره ولی دانشگاهش رو زیاد در جریان نیستم که *اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید*(*ملایر*) *؟*«*مهندسی مکانیک*» «*دانشگاه ملایر*»«*مهندسی کامپیوتر*» «*دانشگاه ملایر*»«*مهندسی مکانیک*» «مرکز آموزش عالی *محلات*»«*مهندسی عمران*» «مرکز آموزش عالی *محلات*»
خودم برق رو ترجیح میدم

نظر شما چیه؟؟

اگه میشه لطفا درباره *دانشگاه ملایر* اگه اطلاعی دارید راهنمایی کنید

*وضعیت خوابگاه* (داخل/خارج دانشگاه | چند نفره | نظافت و لوازم موجود)*وضعیت اساتید* (بخصوص برا *رشته برق*)*اینترنت* (این برم مهمه :Yahoo (76): )*سطح کلی دانشگاه*
*ممنون
*

----------


## ShahabM

داداش ملایر شهر کوچکی هست ولی تبریز شهر بزرگیه. شما شهر هاش رو هم مقایسه کن.

----------


## alisto

داداش ملاير افتضاح است....
خوابگاهم تا جايي که اطلاع دارم خودگردانه و زياد جالب نيست اکثرا خونه مي گيرن....
ولي يه کارم ميشه.....
بري ملاير بعد دوترم مهماني بگيري اصفهان....اگه اصفهان قبول کنه.... و بتوني اينقدر درس بخوني که معدلت رو بالا نگه داري

----------


## ShahabM

> داداش ملاير افتضاح است....
> خوابگاهم تا جايي که اطلاع دارم خودگردانه و زياد جالب نيست اکثرا خونه مي گيرن....
> ولي يه کارم ميشه.....
> بري ملاير بعد دوترم مهماني بگيري اصفهان....اگه اصفهان قبول کنه.... و بتوني اينقدر درس بخوني که معدلت رو بالا نگه داري


خب چه کاریه
از تبریز مهمانی بگیره که بهتره، دانشگاه تبریز بهتره و اصفهان راحت تر قبولش می کنند.

----------


## ShahabM

البته الآن رشته ها رو دیدم

هیچ راهی نیست که برید مهندسی برق تبریز؟
آخه مکانیک بیوسیستم چندان هم خوب نیست!

----------


## behi70

من دانشگا ملایر بودم. واقعا افتضاحه. چه دانشگا چه .......آخرشو خودت بدون دیگه

----------


## Sleeplife

> البته الآن رشته ها رو دیدم
> 
> هیچ راهی نیست که برید مهندسی برق تبریز؟
> آخه مکانیک بیوسیستم چندان هم خوب نیست!


نه خیر، متاسفانه ...... مگر اینکه تو تکمیل ظرفیت یه معجزه بشه (چون با رتبه من فک نکنم بشه)

دوستان خیلی خیلی ممنون از پاسخ گویی و راهنماییتون

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sleeplife

> داداش ملاير افتضاح است....
> خوابگاهم تا جايي که اطلاع دارم خودگردانه و زياد جالب نيست اکثرا خونه مي گيرن....
> ولي يه کارم ميشه.....
> بري ملاير بعد دوترم *مهماني* بگيري اصفهان....اگه اصفهان قبول کنه.... و بتوني اينقدر درس بخوني که معدلت رو بالا نگه داري


خودم تو فک همین ماجرای انتقالی هستم
البته *پدرم مشکل قلبی* داره، در این صورت میشه *زودتر از 2ترم انتقالی* گرفت؟؟



> خب چه کاریه
> از تبریز مهمانی بگیره که بهتره، دانشگاه تبریز بهتره و اصفهان راحت تر قبولش می کنند.
> البته الآن رشته ها رو دیدم
> هیچ راهی نیست که برید مهندسی برق تبریز؟
> آخه مکانیک بیوسیستم چندان هم خوب نیست!


میشه تو یه دانشگاه تغییر رشته داد؟؟


منظورم اینه که برم  مکانیک بیوسیستم و بعد تغییر بده به برق که این دو حالت داره

اول توی خود دانشگاه تبریز *تغییر رشته* بدم به برق و *بعد انتقالی* بگیرم به اصفهان (یعنی من مهندسی برق رو میام اصفهان)*اول انتقالی* بگیرم به اصفهان و *بعد تغییر* رشته بدم به برق (یعنی من مکانیک بیوسیستم میام وبعد تو اصفهان تغییر رشته میدم به برق)

نظرتون درباره اینا چیه؟؟

لطفا تشریف بیارید تو این پست: *درخواست کمک برای راهنمایی درباره انتقالی / مهمان*

----------


## ShahabM

> خودم تو فک همین ماجرای انتقالی هستم
> البته *پدرم مشکل قلبی* داره، در این صورت میشه *زودتر از 2ترم انتقالی* گرفت؟؟
> 
> میشه تو یه دانشگاه تغییر رشته داد؟؟
> 
> 
> منظورم اینه که برم  مکانیک بیوسیستم و بعد تغییر بده به برق که این دو حالت داره
> 
> اول توی خود دانشگاه تبریز *تغییر رشته* بدم به برق و *بعد انتقالی* بگیرم به اصفهان (یعنی من مهندسی برق رو میام اصفهان)*اول انتقالی* بگیرم به اصفهان و *بعد تغییر* رشته بدم به برق (یعنی من مکانیک بیوسیستم میام وبعد تو اصفهان تغییر رشته میدم به برق)
> ...


برای تغییر رشته بنده اطلاع ندارم
اما در مورد انتقالی اگر شما عذر موجه (مثل همین بیماری قلبی پدرتون - خدا شفاشون بده) داشته باشید خیلی راحت تر قبول می کنند.

----------


## Sleeplife

> برای تغییر رشته بنده اطلاع ندارم
> اما در مورد انتقالی اگر شما عذر موجه (مثل همین بیماری قلبی پدرتون - خدا شفاشون بده) داشته باشید خیلی راحت تر قبول می کنند.


انقد دیگه حاد نیست

گرفتی رگ بود که خدا رو شکر با فنر حل شد (بعدا فهمیدیم ارثی بوده)

زود تر از یک ترم که نمیشه اومد؟ (مثلا تا یک ماه دیگه)

----------

